# Ricinus oil / castor oil



## MissPout (Oct 30, 2007)

has anybody tried this for eyelashes/eyebrows? i've read about it in magazine. if you put it on eyelashes or eyebrows over night they should grow in 3 days. they should get longer and thicker eyelashes/eyebrows.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 30, 2007)

I think there is a thread on this already?

Try looking under Search, I remember reading about castor oil sometime back.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 30, 2007)

Andi used castor oil on her brows, and said they seemed fuller. I'm still waiting so patiently to see a pic though!


----------



## MissPout (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi used castor oil on her brows, and said they seemed fuller. I'm still waiting so patiently to see a pic though! Great! I hope it works because my mom have so thin eyebrows, there are no eyebrows just a few little hairs and she's sad about it. I'll buy it tomorrow and try it i'll make a before and after picture of my moms brows


----------



## Andi (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi used castor oil on her brows, and said they seemed fuller. I'm still waiting so patiently to see a pic though! yup, my eyebrows seemed fuller after about 10days of applying castor oil on my brows at night.
I also tried it on my lashes, but no growth there. Mavala Double lash (you should be able to order it at the Apotheke) really worked on my lashes though, but not on my eyebrows-weird, right?

I know, I know..I will take pics soon


----------



## Nox (Oct 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif has anybody tried this for eyelashes/eyebrows? i've read about it in magazine. if you put it on eyelashes or eyebrows over night they should grow in 3 days. they should get longer and thicker eyelashes/eyebrows. Women have been using this method in Middle Eastern countries for a very long time now. It's only just begun to catch on here in the USA in certain places, and I don't even know about Europe.
I've been using it on my lashes for over a year, and castor oil conditions them so nicely, so that they do grow and maintain their full potential. I don't know that I would say they are longer though.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 31, 2007)

i apply castor oil on my lashes (not on a regular basis though). they look better, but i doubt i could say fuller.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 31, 2007)

In Europe some place is well popular...


----------

